# Battlefield2 Demo with AtiTool 0.24



## acrowley23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi
Battlefield2 Demo, AtiTool0.24 ....on A643200/x800xt/Audigy2ZS/1gb Ram

I found out ,that AtiTool 0.24 causes Sound Problems with the BF2 Demo and my Audigy2ZS Card.
After a few minutes the Weapon Sounds are gone...

Then i remember the Problem AtiTool Bug with Audigy2zs Soundcards and Doom3 last year.
So i disable AtiTool on bf2 Demo startup.....and everything is working fine now.
No more Soundproblems.

Also i found out, that the 2d-3d Profiles are not working with the BF2 Demo.
No entrys in the AtiTool log File about a Profile (clock) change...
Because that always my 2d Profile ,300_300mhz, was active!
So there was a heavy fps dropdown..



PS 
Sorry may bad English! not may Day


----------



## Cynips (Jun 15, 2005)

Sound worked fine for me in the BF2 demo and my Audigy 2 ZS...
Hardware according to sig


----------



## acrowley23 (Jun 15, 2005)

Cynips said:
			
		

> Sound worked fine for me in the BF2 demo and my Audigy 2 ZS...
> Hardware according to sig




which drivers do you use for your Audigy2ZS...the 1.84.55Rev1 or the Beta Driver ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2005)

apparently atitool does not detect bf2 demo as 3dapp .. you have to manually add it to the detection list until a fix is found


----------



## Cynips (Jun 15, 2005)

Hm, I don't use the beta drivers at least. Always had problems with Creatives software detecting my card automagically, so I'm not bothering with updates unless there's a good reason.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 15, 2005)

Audigy 2 ZS here with ver. 1.84.55 drivers, cat 5.6 and Atitool ver 0.24, no problems using hardware sound mixer in BF2 and Logitech X-530 5.1 speakers and 5.1 settings in winXP control panel. Haven't checked Atitool's 3d detection though...


----------



## Pulsar (Jul 11, 2005)

the missing sound is no ATITool problem
it is an issue lots of nforce4 chipset users are experiencing , especially those with ATI cards and SB Audigy 2.

could be a driver issue.

cheers,
Pulsar


----------



## acrowley23 (Jul 20, 2005)

AtiTool 0.25b1 is working well with Battlefield2 ! 
Now AtiTool is changing the Profiles when starting Battlefield2..

My Problems with my Audigy2zs Crad are not caused by AtiTool.....


Greetz


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 20, 2005)

the sound isses are caused by creative's crappy audio drivers


----------



## Don__1 (Jul 20, 2005)

See if you have "Hardware" selected for the sound card in BF2. If you have, set it to "Software" and test again. Or the reverse !


----------



## acrowley23 (Jul 21, 2005)

Don__1 said:
			
		

> See if you have "Hardware" selected for the sound card in BF2. If you have, set it to "Software" and test again. Or the reverse !




I use Hardware /Eax with 100 EAX Sound with no Problems now!
The Problem was not the OpenAL Beta Driver or my Audigy2zs Card ...


----------

